# here are some more



## firigidice (Apr 23, 2009)




----------



## firigidice (Apr 23, 2009)

What do ya'll think?


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

pretty cool! I like the mobile parking lot and the camera angle used.


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Awesome, how big is the truck?


----------



## firigidice (Apr 23, 2009)

SoleSky said:


> Awesome, how big is the truck?


which truck?


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

The huge one


----------



## firigidice (Apr 23, 2009)

ooo ok it's about 8in tall


----------

